# MIA maiden mare pregnant for 2012 Mia Foaled Pinto Filly On 3/30/12



## MBhorses (Mar 8, 2012)

Hey

This is my maiden mare who is 300 days today 3/8/12.

She is four yrs old this year.This is one of my own farm bred mares, so she is special to me. I am on egg shells. I pray all goes well. Her sire is Little Kings Hallmarks Buckshot (buckskin)She is bred to solid palomino stud with blaze face. I was guessing if she might be smokey black since her sire is buckskin. Her dam is sorrel/chest pinto.

What do you all think? I have foaling alarm on her already.She was up and down alot last night.

here are photos from tonight.She is 33.75 inches tall.The trimmer was suppose to come today but couldn't




.My trimmer said he would come next week.I was wanting to get her trim before she foals.

her dam had her(this mare) at 308 days. Her dam had her second foal at 312 filly. Then in 2011 her dam had a colt a month late.


----------



## cassie (Mar 8, 2012)

she is a lovely mare. have you got her up on marestare? would love to help watch her.

can we see the Daddy please? should be a gorgeous foal! very exciting!!


----------



## MBhorses (Mar 8, 2012)

I would love to have her on marestare, but I don't have camera right now I am trying to talk my husband into getting camera





Go to my website www.paintbynumbersranch.net the sire of the foal is The palomino under amha/amhr studs. This is her first foal and the studs first foal.

thanks


----------



## MBhorses (Mar 8, 2012)

hey

here is photos from him as a yearling. i need new photos of him once i get weight off.

here is pasture photo from this week of the stud of the future foal. he is over weight he is on diet



right now.






The palomino sire is Knells Custom Made

the palomino half brother place well in driving at AMHA.


----------



## MBhorses (Mar 8, 2012)

http://www.paintbynumbersranch.net/7501/126458.html sire page


----------



## cassie (Mar 8, 2012)

he is lovely! love his colouring should be a gorgeous foal!


----------



## StarRidgeAcres (Mar 8, 2012)

Maidens are SO nervewracking, aren't they? Wishing all the best for a safe and healthy foaling!!!


----------



## Eagle (Mar 9, 2012)

Hi and welcome



Your mare is beautiful and daddy is very nice too so you are guaranteed a lovely foal





It is so hard to tell with a maiden but I would be up watching her all night. Ask hubby to take turns during the night shift and I am sure he will buy you a cam after a day or 2.


----------



## MBhorses (Mar 9, 2012)

I would like to thank you all for nice coments on my horses.lol my husband doesn't want to do night watch



. I do like the ideal of him doing night watch, I would sure have a camera then.I do have to give my husband credit because he did help last year when my mare went a month over.I am the one who does the mare watch. I sure need a carmera so you all could help



I am hoping for dulite color


----------



## chandab (Mar 9, 2012)

Eagle said:


> Hi and welcome
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, wouldn't work for my husband, he's on calving duty for 4-6 weeks every spring, so gets up and checks cows every couple hours every night for over a month. He'd just tell me to suck it up.


----------



## MBhorses (Mar 11, 2012)

mia toda 3/11/12


----------



## chandab (Mar 11, 2012)

MBhorses said:


> mia toda 3/11/12


Wow, she reminds me of my black and white, Honey. Only slightly different markings. very pretty girl.


----------



## Wings (Mar 12, 2012)

Everytime I see the title of this thread I read it as "Missing In Action maidan mare" and always go



:shocked before I realise I need to stop turning everything into acronyms


----------



## Eagle (Mar 12, 2012)

a while back on MS there was a mare called Fancy and the title read

Fancy @ Baileys and I kept reading fancy a baileys



yummmiee yes please.


----------



## Wings (Mar 12, 2012)

mmmmmm Baileys....

darn now I want some!


----------



## MBhorses (Mar 12, 2012)

Dad in Waiting


----------



## cassie (Mar 12, 2012)

she looks so good a little more filling n you will have a baby yay!


----------



## StarRidgeAcres (Mar 13, 2012)

Wings said:


> Everytime I see the title of this thread I read it as "Missing In Action maidan mare" and always go
> 
> 
> 
> :shocked before I realise I need to stop turning everything into acronyms


OMG! I think the EXACT same thing!!!



:BigGrin


----------



## MBhorses (Mar 16, 2012)

I am still waiting. I am about really to pull my hair out. ! Maiden mares keeps us on egg shells .I get up all night wearing me out.I am the only one getting up with her. I was off this week for spring break, but next week I will be at work.I am hoping she foals before I go back to work


----------



## MBhorses (Mar 16, 2012)




----------



## Eagle (Mar 16, 2012)

her udder is looking good but I would think her tummy will move a bit more forward.


----------



## MBhorses (Mar 16, 2012)




----------



## StarRidgeAcres (Mar 17, 2012)

I too hope she foals for you before you have to go back to work. It's HECK trying to work all day and then watch at night. Even though Raven isn't here and I'm getting a TON more sleep than I would if she were, it's still exhausting! When you wake up so many times during the night, it's just not a good enough sleep to carry you through to day. Keeping my fingers crossed for you and for a healthy foal.


----------



## cassie (Mar 19, 2012)

how is Mia doing? I just love your girl she is simply gorgeous!!! beautiful girl!!


----------



## MBhorses (Mar 19, 2012)

we are still waiting.I went back to work today.I was so nervous.My husband tried his best to work close to home to check on her. I pray she foals at night or after 6pm .Please pray all goes well


----------



## MBhorses (Mar 19, 2012)

photos tonight. i shaved her stomach this weekend.




she looks very loose in private area tonight. what you think?


----------



## MBhorses (Mar 19, 2012)

cassie said:


> how is Mia doing? I just love your girl she is simply gorgeous!!! beautiful girl!!


thank you so much. I love this gal to She is farm raise here, she was born here.


----------



## MBhorses (Mar 19, 2012)

Castle Rock Miniatures said:


> She's looking very good!! A little more filling....a little more "V" as baby lines up, and you should have a baby!!!!


if you have to guess how far out you think?She is maiden mare this if her first foal


----------



## AnnaC (Mar 20, 2012)

Just a guess looking at your pictures, I would say a couple of weeks to go yet - do you have covering dates? (sorry if you have already posted them!) She's such a pretty mare - should give you a lovely foal!


----------



## cassie (Mar 20, 2012)

She does look loose behind n being a maiden you never know what will happen brilliant lol puts your Ming so much more at ease... Not lol

But given the fact that she has been so text book about the whole thing I am thinking she should go textbook all the way!! Just my guess lol maybe another two weeks??


----------



## MBhorses (Mar 21, 2012)

mia had me up all night still waiting. It has been pouring rain today, so she will mostly foal in bad weather who knows.


----------



## MBhorses (Mar 22, 2012)

Thanks For information. I just worried because her dam foaled her at 308 days with no udder or nothing. I went outside one morning to feed her dam I saw laid down starting to have mia,she was foaling was due for another 3 weeks then. Mia is 314 days today.I know maiden mares don't always follow text book delivery.


----------



## MBhorses (Mar 22, 2012)

mia today 314 days

My two studs were going crazy tonight for her dam who is due june 13. mia is in the same pasture as her mom i wonder if the studs are going crazy because mia is close to foaling. the studs act like a mare was in season, but both mares are in foal


----------



## MBhorses (Mar 22, 2012)

any ideals anyone?


----------



## StarRidgeAcres (Mar 22, 2012)

Ideas on the studs? They may know something, but I'd be more inclined to think it's the unusual weather and they are feeling "spring" a bit early this year. I know my guys are. I'm ready to plan a gelding party.

Mia looks to be progressing at the right pace. She's elongated some it looks like.


----------



## MBhorses (Mar 22, 2012)

StarRidgeAcres said:


> Ideas on the studs? They may know something, but I'd be more inclined to think it's the unusual weather and they are feeling "spring" a bit early this year. I know my guys are. I'm ready to plan a gelding party.
> 
> Mia looks to be progressing at the right pace. She's elongated some it looks like.


thanks I been watching raven, very nice mare



i wish i could have my mares on marestare, i trying to talk husband into cameras would be nice.if you had to guess on mia few days weeks months (lol)


----------



## cassie (Mar 22, 2012)

she looks really good



I would expect her to go maybe in a week or two? depends how quickly she gets that bagging done... she looks like she needs to V alot more aswell... just in my novice opinion lol.

I hope she foals soon!!

and yes talk to that hubby of yours!!!! it really is worth it! marestare or marewatchers is brilliant and give us so much peace of mind knowing such lovely people are watching while you are able to get some rest LOL

I hope you win with the camera thing LOL


----------



## Becky (Mar 22, 2012)

I think your mare's udder will fill out some more, but with maidens, you never know! You're doing the right thing keeping the beeper on her. She'll foal eventually.


----------



## Eagle (Mar 23, 2012)

Any updates today? she looks good and as soon as she fills those nipples she will go. (well if she has read the book)


----------



## MBhorses (Mar 23, 2012)

we are still waiting on MIA


----------



## MBhorses (Mar 24, 2012)

not foal yet. I try to get new photos


----------



## MBhorses (Mar 24, 2012)

udder this morning


----------



## MBhorses (Mar 24, 2012)




----------



## MBhorses (Mar 24, 2012)

mia tonight 316 days 3/24/12

mia was rubbing her butt and kicking her stomach alot tonight hopefully baby this weekend


























what you all think?


----------



## bannerminis (Mar 24, 2012)

Her udder looks to have filled a little from this morning as the teats are more separated looking, her belly looks to have more of a V. I think she is looking good.

I wont say "it wont be long now" as that seems to be a curse around here and the mares make complete liars out of us LOL BUT I think she is close and you will have to keep your eyes glued on her


----------



## Eagle (Mar 25, 2012)

I agree, she is looking very close, a would say a few more days and she will be ready. Yippeee


----------



## cassie (Mar 25, 2012)

she looks so good!



she really is a lovely mare....

hmmm I'm going to say next few days to a week. lol she will prob prove me wrong but oh well lol


----------



## MBhorses (Mar 25, 2012)

thanks you all still waiting. Okay while we wait you all want to guess her foaling date and what she will have?

Due date is april 4

she is black pinto(or she could smokey black pinto her sire is buckskin) bred to solid palomino


----------



## cassie (Mar 26, 2012)

hmmm ok lol

date I'm going to say7th April, gosh colour umm, I am so not good with pintos and dilutes... can you get a buckskin from this mix? lol if you can I say a lovely refined buckskin pinto colt



nice and loud



oh is there a chance the foal could have blue eyes? if it can put that in the mix too hehe, can you tell I'm totally guessing? sorry! I'm still only just learning about all the colour mixing LOL


----------



## AnnaC (Mar 26, 2012)

I'll play .........April 4th, but as for colour I have no idea except to expect the unexpected LOL!!

I have a 'liver' coloured Falabella boy, put him to a spotted mare = pintaloosa filly (grey either end white middle and covered in grey spots), a spotty colt (image of his Momma) and................ a solid BAY FILLY!!!! I dont guess colours any more LOL!!


----------



## Eagle (Mar 26, 2012)

31st March buckskin pinto filly ( I don't know if that is possible either Cassie but I love that colour)


----------



## MBhorses (Mar 26, 2012)

mia tonight monday 3/26


----------



## MBhorses (Mar 27, 2012)

mia tonight 3/27


----------



## Eagle (Mar 28, 2012)

I think her nipples still need to fill but I can't really see as it is a little blurred. Any way it will be very soon!


----------



## MBhorses (Mar 28, 2012)

mia today at lunch 3/28/12

Her udder is HUGH Now


----------



## MeganH (Mar 28, 2012)

wow she knows how to fill!


----------



## MBhorses (Mar 28, 2012)

here is mia foaling milk test tonight. I was able to get small amount of milk that is white.I test mia milk here are the results so what you all think?






how long you think now?






how long


----------



## MeganH (Mar 28, 2012)

That bottom color looks in foaling range.. the top is hard to tell but it is more red then orange so that looks like she is very close. (for those of you who haven't seen the mother nature's strips the non foaling is more of an orange on top and a deep green on the bottom- foaling range is more red on top and light green/yellow on bottom.)

Once the test strip dried a little did it change color?


----------



## Eagle (Mar 29, 2012)

wow she sure is making fast progress, maybe you will have a surprise for us in the morning


----------



## MBhorses (Mar 29, 2012)

still no foal at 6:30am.I am confused foaling test I was understanding she would foal with in 12 hrs?What you all think? Her milk is white and udder is full.I was going to test again this morning but she wasn't having that



I was up all night with stomach virus as well.


----------



## MBhorses (Mar 29, 2012)

mia this morning






















looks like v to me but not sure






what you all think?She has some milke dripping now


----------



## MeganH (Mar 29, 2012)

She seems very close. The dripping milk is a GOOD thing! If you could try to get milk later today with help just to see how she tests. That last one was hard to read and maybe this one will get better. I am so sorry you were sick. I hope you are feeling better now.

I think if she had both colors match under the 95% it means foaling within 12 hours, and the fastest the colors turn to match the colors on the bottle the faster foaling will be. Melinda at Maple Hallow tested and it was at 85%.. we were thinking maybe that meant 24 hours but her mare foaled within a few hours of testing.. so if she is testing within foaling range she could go very soon!


----------



## Eagle (Mar 29, 2012)

Sorry to hear you are sick



I hope you get better soon. she doesn't have a "v" yet so she needs to be outside so she can roll baby into place.


----------



## MBhorses (Mar 29, 2012)

Eagle said:


> Sorry to hear you are sick
> 
> 
> 
> I hope you get better soon. she doesn't have a "v" yet so she needs to be outside so she can roll baby into place.


she is outside 24 /7 she was in stall after eating



MeganH said:


> She seems very close. The dripping milk is a GOOD thing! If you could try to get milk later today with help just to see how she tests. That last one was hard to read and maybe this one will get better. I am so sorry you were sick. I hope you are feeling better now.
> 
> I think if she had both colors match under the 95% it means foaling within 12 hours, and the fastest the colors turn to match the colors on the bottle the faster foaling will be. Melinda at Maple Hallow tested and it was at 85%.. we were thinking maybe that meant 24 hours but her mare foaled within a few hours of testing.. so if she is testing within foaling range she could go very soon!


mia isn't want me to milk her today. I tired this morning she was very upset


----------



## MeganH (Mar 29, 2012)

I can't milk my mare unless I have my husband hold her lead line/halter and he feeds her pieces of apples I cut up for her. She doesn't even want me to touch her udder otherwise and will kick or stomp in protest. And after my hubby is out of apples she starts her usual protest. So maybe if you had help or gave her treats she will let you get enough to test? Hope she lets you since you have the strips. Good luck!


----------



## MBhorses (Mar 29, 2012)

wow she has milk dripping some now. I am going to guess today or tonight we will see


----------



## MeganH (Mar 29, 2012)

Yes! Dripping milk is very good! Keep us updated please!


----------



## MBhorses (Mar 29, 2012)

mia udder tonight 3/29






her private area is like Jello LOL




See the milk dry on udder now


----------



## MBhorses (Mar 29, 2012)

Castle Rock Miniatures said:


> Seems like she's in a race with Laney! Keep watching her, as she could elongate quickly, and her udder is looking "ripe" for foaling. She's showing some puffiness, so baby is pressing. Looking very good -- keep a good watch on her. It really shouldn't be very long now!


praying she foals tonight



what you think?


----------



## MBhorses (Mar 29, 2012)

Castle Rock Miniatures said:


> Looks like her udder went down a bit -- more "wrinkles" showing? Is that right? "Normally" -- and I say that word lightly -- the udder will not go up and down between morning and night. It will stay engorged, start feeling hard and sometimes "warm or hot" to the touch.
> 
> So, I'm thinking probably not tonight -- but you just NEVER know. So keep the eyes on her.


udder is bigger no smaller.her udder is warm to touch and engorged.Her udder has been engorged since last night


----------



## MBhorses (Mar 29, 2012)

We praying for tonight Pray all goes well. Sent your prayers she is MAIDEN MARE.


----------



## MBhorses (Mar 29, 2012)

Castle Rock Miniatures said:


> Seems like she's in a race with Laney! Keep watching her, as she could elongate quickly, and her udder is looking "ripe" for foaling. She's showing some puffiness, so baby is pressing. Looking very good -- keep a good watch on her. It really shouldn't be very long now!


IF i had to guess I think Mia will foal before Lancey. Lancey has had four foals mia is maiden mare so her private area is alot tighter then Lancey.Mia udder is alot bigger then Lancey udder. Race in on LOL.


----------



## MeganH (Mar 29, 2012)

I agree I think Mia will foal before Laney. And Diane is right- If you haven't seen the red bag delivery video (in the Cam Links thread on the first post) watch it! I have watched it several times just to be prepared. Prayers!


----------



## MBhorses (Mar 29, 2012)

mia foaling strip since she was dripping






you can't see good in photo but top one is very RED IN color


----------



## MBhorses (Mar 29, 2012)

Yes I have foaling stuff ready waiting on mia. I have watch the red bag delivery I will watch it again


----------



## MeganH (Mar 29, 2012)

That test looks like in foaling range to me


----------



## MBhorses (Mar 29, 2012)

i wish i had cameras so you all could watch so i could sleep some lol. i have friend give me some cameras but they are wire we are trying to work out something for cameras.We have septic tank it is hard to run under ground wires


----------



## MBhorses (Mar 29, 2012)

MeganH said:


> That test looks like in foaling range to me


do you have foaling strips?This is my first year to use foaling strips. Mia has a foaling alarm on.Years without foaling alarms those without them I would highly wish you all get foaling alarms they are great


----------



## MeganH (Mar 29, 2012)

Yes, I won a pack of them on the LB forum playing the fishing game. Laney doesn't have much milk but I have tested her the other day and she was not in foaling range. I am so glad to have the camera up because I would not be able to sleep at night.


----------



## MBhorses (Mar 29, 2012)

MeganH said:


> Yes, I won a pack of them on the LB forum playing the fishing game. Laney doesn't have much milk but I have tested her the other day and she was not in foaling range. I am so glad to have the camera up because I would not be able to sleep at night.


what type of camera you have wire or wireless ?what brand?where you get it?

I also won the foaling strips for fishing game thanks to CINDY


----------



## MeganH (Mar 29, 2012)

I have Uniden Wireless Security cameras and I got them from Walmart on Black Friday on sale. I think they were $150 and normally $250. Comes with 2 outdoor cams and a receiver with a monitor on it.


----------



## MeganH (Mar 30, 2012)

Any news??


----------



## MBhorses (Mar 30, 2012)

we have a pinto filly born at 10am this morning. i am so glad my daughter was at home. it was tied fit.I ran home just in time to save the foal.

here she is long legs.

she has foal legs right now.


----------



## MeganH (Mar 30, 2012)

Congrats!!


----------



## MBhorses (Mar 30, 2012)

Do you think she is sorrel pinto or poss a dark palomino pinto? she has lighten alot since this morning


----------



## Eagle (Mar 30, 2012)

Congratulations, she is adorable. I think she is sorrel but I am not very good at judging foal colours.


----------



## MBhorses (Mar 30, 2012)

I love her.I am so excited she is pinto.We were hoping buckskin pinto o well.We are thankful she is okay.She has blaze face.Thanks you all. Her sire is palomino so she could have cream gene



. We love her. She scared me this morning it was tight fit since her mom was maiden mare. I have to help her be born. I am so tied. I was reminder on how often they should nurse.She has had four BM already, so that is good. Mia is doing great so far. Mia wasn't sure when the filly was born, but Mia is loving her now



.

Please keep mia and her new filly in your prayers first few days alway crazy

once I know filly is out of the woods I can sleep until May my other mare is due june but foals early.


----------



## MBhorses (Mar 30, 2012)

By the way the nail test said filly she had filly


----------



## palsminihorses (Mar 30, 2012)

Ohhhhh, she's very pretty! I love her markings! Congratulations!


----------



## AnnaC (Mar 30, 2012)

Oh many congratulations - she is lovely! Well done you and well done Mia too!!

Keep the pictures coming please. One thing I would say is please remove Mia's headcollar - too many accidents happen to foals where they get a leg caught in the mare's headcollar. Not worth the risk unless perhaps there is a really important reason why a mare must wear a headcollar!


----------



## MBhorses (Mar 30, 2012)

AnnaC said:


> Oh many congratulations - she is lovely! Well done you and well done Mia too!!
> 
> Keep the pictures coming please. One thing I would say is please remove Mia's headcollar - too many accidents happen to foals where they get a leg caught in the mare's headcollar. Not worth the risk unless perhaps there is a really important reason why a mare must wear a headcollar!


i will remove halter these are photos right after her birth thanks


----------



## MBhorses (Mar 31, 2012)

PHOTOS From this morning.



We have to watch her front legs.The vet thinks she will be fine time will tell


----------



## StarRidgeAcres (Mar 31, 2012)

Congratulations! She's lovely!!!

She sure looks sorrel, but it's true that you can't really tell sometimes. Here is a pic of a foal I registered as sorrel (and named Scarlet!LOL). Then here is an adult pic of the same horse. She was tested and found to carry creme. She is by two palominos. You just never know!!


----------



## MBhorses (Mar 31, 2012)

StarRidgeAcres said:


> Congratulations! She's lovely!!!
> 
> She sure looks sorrel, but it's true that you can't really tell sometimes. Here is a pic of a foal I registered as sorrel (and named Scarlet!LOL). Then here is an adult pic of the same horse. She was tested and found to carry creme. She is by two palominos. You just never know!!


wow nice horse. Do you have different photos of this horse so I can see changes in color I love her



. I sure would love for my filly to turn out PALOMINO

The filly sire is solid palomino. The filly dam is black pinto but could be smokey black pinto because the filly dam's sire is buckskin.I sure was hoping for buckskin pinto o well. she is a doll


----------



## MBhorses (Apr 1, 2012)

My filly this morning at two days old.

she looks so much better. we need name for her










how do you send in hair samlple on this little foals?


----------



## AnnaC (Apr 1, 2012)

Oh she's such a pretty girl Melissa - and what a change in her legs! Isn't is amazing what a couple of days will do.

Just a suggestion - if you haven't let her out into a big 'space' yet (and I think she is ready) it would be safer for her if you keep Mia on a headcollar and lead to start with. Spend half an hour leading her round to exercise her and letting her graze in hand. I would do 3 sessions of this for the first day, then repeat on the second day, perhaps letting Mia free at the end of the second day. What you want is for the filly to scamper around but not for Mia to go trotting off loose making/forcing baby follow, taking exercise that for the next couple of days might tire those legs out.

Hope I have explained this ok, and I hope it helps. So many brood mares - pleased to have lost the weight of carrying their babies - take off for a gallop around when first let loose after having been contained in smaller areas, and this is what you dont want to happen just yet with your little one, but she does need to have a run round at her own speed and in her own time.


----------



## Sanfords (Apr 1, 2012)

I'm surprized, thanks!


----------



## MBhorses (Apr 1, 2012)




----------



## cassie (Apr 1, 2012)

oooh I can't see the pic :*( can you maybe repost for us please? I would love to see what your gorgeous girl produced!

Mia is a lovely mare!

Congratulations on a lovely filly!! YAY


----------



## cassie (Apr 1, 2012)

oh woops we posted at the same time hehe sorry. WOW what a lovely marked filly! congratulations again! she is beautiful!  good job Mia!!


----------



## MBhorses (Apr 1, 2012)




----------



## MBhorses (Apr 1, 2012)

Mia has been wonderful first time mom.Mia loves her filly.I love Mia too




She marked this gal great The filly has blaze face like her sire

trying to come up with names

Paint By Numbers _____________

Sire WM Custom Made Duffys Cowboy (Duffy) Solid Palomino

Duffy sire Knells Custom Made

Dam Paint By Numbers Bucks Fancy Mia (Mia) Mia is black pinto (smokey black pinto not tested)

mia momGranddam Critter Farms Top Fancy Pants (sorrel pinto)

mia sire Little Kings Hallmarks Buckshot (buckskin)

This filly has buckeroo, dippers Duffy, Dels Cowboy just to name a few in her pedigree





My daughter likes temperance.

The thing with long farm prefix the name has to be short.

She will be AMHA and AMHR Register.

She has legs


----------



## MeganH (Apr 1, 2012)

She is just adorable! Her legs have straightened nicely!


----------



## MBhorses (Apr 1, 2012)

MeganH said:


> She is just adorable! Her legs have straightened nicely!


what a difference two days made



I am so glad.I was outside with them so mia could get a little grass then back to stall they went.


----------



## cassie (Apr 1, 2012)

she is lovely, oh what fun to have with those names...

might be a bit long... but Paint By Numbers Mia's Fancy Cowgirl?

paint by Numbers custom made cowgirl

Paint by Numbers Mia's Fancy Gem.

Not to good at naming but thought it would be fun to add my ideas


----------



## MBhorses (Apr 1, 2012)

with amha I can only have 35 letters including paint by numbers and spaces. so very limited.

my daughter likes temperance ann but undecide.What would we call her if we use temperance for papers what could be barn name ?

Sire WM Custom Made Duffys Cowboy

Dam Paint By Numbers Bucks Fancy Mia

Paint By Numbers ____________.

I was wanting to use sire name somewhere in the name.

I love the names so far.


----------



## MBhorses (Apr 1, 2012)

Next mare up to foal is Mia's Dam due in June but has foaled three weeks early twice and two weeks late once.

I will put fancy up when she gets closer.Fancy is homozgyous for tobiano so we know the foal will be bay pinto or black pinto since sire is homozygous for black gene.Fancy bred to same sire last year had a nice black pinto colt with two blue eyes. I would love a filly this year.I only have the two mares that were in foal this year. I Only own four minis now five



Fancy foal will have NFCS Fire and Ice in pedigree along with alot of other nice names


----------



## atotton (Apr 1, 2012)

Paint By Numbers Custom Gem. Thought I shot one out there haha. Cute girl you've got there.


----------



## MeganH (Apr 2, 2012)

Castle Rock Miniatures said:


> How about:
> 
> Paint By Numbers Custom Made Jewel ? 34 letters
> 
> She's a beauty! And Custom Made is in both her sire and grandsire's name -- so it would be a tribute to both!


I like!





Diane- I have sent you a PM


----------



## AnnaC (Apr 2, 2012)

Oh she really is such a pretty girl and her legs are straightening at an amazing rate!





What about Paint by Numbers Cowboy's Fancy??


----------



## Eagle (Apr 2, 2012)

wow it is amazing how she is straightening out so fast


----------



## MBhorses (Apr 2, 2012)

Thanks you all. My daughter is wanting to name her Temperance.I am undecide.


----------



## MBhorses (Apr 4, 2012)

here is Temperance at 5 days old




Mia halter is on her only during turn out time while I am outside with them


----------



## StarRidgeAcres (Apr 4, 2012)

I know I commented before, but she sure is lovely!


----------



## MBhorses (Apr 4, 2012)

StarRidgeAcres said:


> I know I commented before, but she sure is lovely!


Thank you I love you Raven and her colt. I love the stud you going bred raven to for next year.


----------



## MBhorses (Apr 4, 2012)

I Think when Temperance fills out she will be nice Filly





When she growns into her legs she will be knock out LOL>






she is full of herself. she turns her butt to you and tries to kick at only 5 days

her grandsire was shown Knells Custom Made in AMHA

She has nice pedigree including Boones Buckeroo her dam side. she has dippers Duffy, Dels cowboy just to name a few


----------



## Eagle (Apr 5, 2012)

She sure is doing really well



She is going to be a stunning mare


----------



## MBhorses (Apr 5, 2012)

Temperance at 6 days old


----------



## Eagle (Apr 6, 2012)

ahh, what a cutie


----------



## MBhorses (Apr 7, 2012)

Thanks


----------



## MBhorses (Apr 24, 2012)

Temperance will be 4 weeks this friday wow time flies






Mia's dam is due end of may first of june if she don't foal early like before


----------

